
Apple’s Upcoming tax and price changes for apps and in-app purchases - dan1234
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=oyy56t2r
======
greatgib
For France, I think that Apple is defrauding app publishers.

This tax is supposed to be applicable to "digital services" sold by the
following companies:

<< when the group they belong to receives revenue in consideration of such
taxable digital services during the previous calendar year in excess of the
following two thresholds: € 750 million for taxable digital services supplied
worldwide € 25 million for taxable digital services supplied in France >>

[https://home.kpmg/us/en/home/insights/2019/07/tnf-france-
dig...](https://home.kpmg/us/en/home/insights/2019/07/tnf-france-digital-
services-tax-enacted.html)

So, normally, this tax should only have been taken on the 30% cut (revenue)
that Apple is keeping for itself.

On another point, here you have a very good example of why the occidental
countries are going haywire for the average person: \- You are developer, you
do all the long and hard work to develop and maintain an app. \- Apple uses
its extorsion power to take a 30% cut for almost nothing provided. (Apple
revenues can prove that they are not just covering their fees incurred by
bandwidth/storage/... of operating the service) \- Governments are taking
their 19/23% cut. \- So, as the one doing all the hard work, you get at most
47% of what an user is paying.

And in addition to that, the developer will probably have to pay a lot of its
own corporate taxes and salaries taxes.

The worse is that when we speak about Apple cut, it is not even an amount in
absolute value, but in percents. So, the higher the price of your application,
the higher their income on your back without any effort needed on their
side...

